# Building hills/slopes with substrate



## durtydurty (7 Sep 2011)

Am just washing my cat litter ready to fill my tank over the next few days and want to have some slopes and undulations using the substrate. 

If I slope it up will it wash and settle flat eventually or will it stay in place. 

Is it best to shore it up or pack it down, I intend to use some rocks etc but some pointers would be good.


----------



## ghostsword (7 Sep 2011)

Ladies socks filled with gravel are very good. 


.


----------



## JohnC (7 Sep 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Ladies socks filled with gravel are very good.
> 
> 
> .



do you mean tights?


----------



## ghostsword (8 Sep 2011)

Yep, forgive my English.  I meant nylon tights. 

They last a long time underwater. 


.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (8 Sep 2011)

panty hose work well too... might be the same as you guys are calling tights..

why do different countries even if they speak english have different names for the same things???


----------



## gmartins (8 Sep 2011)

wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> why do different countries even if they speak english have different names for the same things???



Worry not. this is not an issue exclusive of english-speaking countries. It happens in other countires as well. You can even find variations within one country. It can be funny though.   

GM


----------



## JohnC (8 Sep 2011)

wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> panty hose work well too... might be the same as you guys are calling tights..
> 
> why do different countries even if they speak english have different names for the same things???



yup also tights 

and pants are underwear not trousers.


----------

